# New signature highlifter lift kit



## Brute_08 (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anyone tried the new highlifter Lift kit for the brute force.. Looks like a pretty good lift just trying to get some Opions before I buy one


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you're still just shopping, we have sponsors here that sell a quality lift for the Brute.


----------



## Brute_08 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea I'm stuck between rubber down customs,extreme, an that new highlifter lift kit


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I havent seen it, but if I had to take a wild guess, I'd bet it looks similar to the RDC kit... ????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just looked it up, and guess what, I Was %100 correct............


----------



## Brute_08 (Mar 1, 2011)

Your right lol..


----------



## Roushf150 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have used the extreme kit, IMOP it is junk. I replaced it with the Rubber Down kit and it is great. They are great people to deal with, just buy there kit and you will be happy.


----------



## Brute_08 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank man I will most likely end up going with the RDC kit


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^x2 on the extreme kit.... its great if you do the heavy duty zip tie mod as soon as you put it on, but other wise it will most likely end up bent. Doubt the HL kit is built as heavy as the RDC kit....I havnt looked at it. But anyways, I have seen the RDC and really like it, that would be the way I'd go if I was buyin a 2"


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

RDC...........Nuff said!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I got the rdc and its a great lift but i did have to hog out the holes where the front shocks go to get the bolts in.Not much just alittle more then takeing the paint out of the holes.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are Powder coated i think so that's probably why...


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

I just got a RDC & its great.. Also good people to deal with...


----------



## Brute_08 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys rdc lift it is!


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

i just finished installing RDC lift 5 minutes ago, It was nice to put on, Everything perfectly lined up, Nice guy to deal with, And i can tell right away its gunna be strong enuff to drop front down hard after wheelies.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Me personally I wont buy much of anything hl puts out its mostly cheap made and overpriced. Jmo
I do like there tires though


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jrfonte said:


> Me personally I wont buy much of anything hl puts out its mostly cheap made and overpriced. Jmo
> I do like there tires though


Agreed. Tires are where they hit the nail on the head. Best product they offer, and still all around the best performing mud tire on the market. They really hit a home run with the outlaw. Too bad you cant say that for most of their other products.


----------



## Dixie07 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah not to steal the thread but I agree with jrfonte. HL has really gone down over the years in products and SERVICE. They were great back in 99 early 2000 when I worked there. Better group of guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dixie07 said:


> Yeah not to steal the thread but I agree with jrfonte. HL has really gone down over the years in products and SERVICE. They were great back in 99 early 2000 when I worked there. Better group of guys


Agreed. Thats when I first came on the scene. In 2000. I knew all the employee's & could almost tell you every member of the forum and what they rode  lol


----------

